# 1776 bre-datsun 510



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

[IMG]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=604[/IMG]

haven't seen this around much, let me now, i think its kind of hard to find. suggestions please, let me know if you can see the pic to, thanks

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=604&pictureid=3043


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

theres a bunch if you look on ebay. a few for sale, and if you hit "sold items" you'll see more.

Now if it had a number 35 on the side it would be rare. the red #35 car's a tough one to come by.

the one you have there would probably sell in the 20-40 dollar range, depending on the day and what buyers are looking at what time.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks, i found this, its the same body as mine, on the stripes theres no blue just all red, thats why i thought its hard to find, dont see them much anymore, opinions please

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-AURORA...190823208455?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c6df31607


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

That car is most likely a stripped chrome car. I have several in yellow, red and blue.

Tom


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

15807brett said:


> thanks, i found this, its the same body as mine, on the stripes theres no blue just all red, thats why i thought its hard to find, dont see them much anymore, opinions please
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-AURORA...190823208455?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c6df31607


 
15807brett-


This is most likely a cost reduced car....one that usually came in a set only (or at the end of a body/paint schemes’ life span) as Aurora could save a few pennies and time by NOT spraying the small details on a car/truck/van since you couldn't see it inside the set or mailer anyway......

One of the most commonly seen are the Porsche 917 and Ferrari 512m sports prototype cars....the suspension/spare tire/tail light area is left unpainted.

This is a practice still utilized by manufactures today.....they often put the fully painted version or one even more heavily detailed on the box art but inside is a cost reduced car.....they can get away with it as the details are in the small print (usually on the side or back) of the box...something like "cars may vary". 

As mentioned, one can also create very nice (but not rare) customs by stripping a chrome car to reveal the molded body color underneath and leave most if not all of the factory paint.....but this car did NOT come in chrome.


Nice clean example.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone and scj, didnt think that car came in chrome, so is it a hard to find ?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

This car and many others (Not the Porsche and Ferrari though) fall into a grey category of cars that most people do NOT place a substantially higher value on when selling, but in my opinion are often very difficult to find.

Some examples are:
Datsun Bre and 240z - No stripe as per your pic
Datsun Truck - No numbers
Ferrari 612/McLaren XLR – No wing
Porsche 917-10 - No driver paint
Numerous cars - no tail/head light paint

There are even some cost reduced Tjets:
’63 Galaxie - No interior paint
Chaparral – No roll bar
Ice Cream truck – Stickers Vs paint (one of the only Tjets to have them!)

There are others, but these came to mind.....and don't even get me started on Tyco!



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks again scj found it in a pile of bodies I had that I put away a while ago, thanks again everyone to for you're responces


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'd like to hear about the Tycos...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Once upon a time I bought a Tycopro. It was so fast I piled it in the first turn. The foils were snaggled. It never was quite right again. The end.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I'd like to hear about the Tycos...


 
If you have Danny's book, he had several listed throughout the book, but there are TONS of them stretching back to at least the TycoPro era......probably one of the easiest ones to look at/for is the Lambo. Tyco made this car in Dozens of factory full paint colors looking pretty on the peg in their little plastic tombs......but then look at the set version of the same cars. For example, the Black/Gold TCR (slotless) Lambo, there are at least a dozen versions of this car all progressively "cheaper" by one less pass through the paint booth, no paper decal/antenna, glass color no longer matched etc. If recall correctly, our very own Pshoe has a few hundred color variations of these little Lambo's, maybe he can shoot a few pics for us/you?

Another very common one is the NASCAR blobs from a few years ago.......paying to put M&M, Home Depot, Goody's etc on each car costs money. Slap it on the box and then put in a cost reduced car missing half the sponsor decals or just leaving off the big names saves penny's per car, per set.......times a few bazillion cars produced and you have a nice net gain without incurring any additional tooling, sponsor etc costs.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Just found this pic on eBay, note the car on the left has no silver on the front spoiler, rear wings and rear window louvers.....by not painting these, I just saved .01¢ on paint, time and materials to make a paint mask and several minutes worth of production line time!

Now rinse and repeat!









-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

